# Deutsches Fernsehprogramm?

## bytenirvana

Hallo,

knapp und kurz: Gibt es ein Programm für das deutsche Fernsehprogramm in Portage?

Sowas ähnliches wie das Widget "Fernsehen" für den Mac.

----------

## Dragonix

Suchst du ein Widget oder ein "richtiges" Programm?

Ich kenn das Programm "TV-Browser" (media-tv/tvbrowser); ich mag's - braucht aber java..

Die Version in portage ist aber afaik nicht auf dem neusten Stand, sollte aber an sich nichts ändern (also an meiner Empfehlung)..

----------

## tazinblack

Meinst Du ne Art Onlinefernsehzeitung oder was zu Fernsehkucken?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Er meint denk ich mal die Zeitung. Für Mac ist es auch nichts anderes!

Zitat von download-tipp.de: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Fernsehen Widget bringt Ihnen in einer übersichtlichen kleinen Oberläche Informationen zum aktuellen Fernsehprogramm. Die Daten basieren auf den Informationen der TV Today. Sie können selbst auswählen für welche Sender die Daten angezeigt werden sollen. Ausführliche Informationen zu Filmen können über die Internet Movie Datenbank abgefragt werden. Sie können sich an Sendungen erinnern lassen. Ausserdem können Sie nun auch die Aufnahme via EyeTV planen.
> 
> 

 

----------

## furanku

Das Mac "Fernsehen Widget" läuft übrigens fast unter KDE 4.1. Fast heißt, es startet, stellt den Rahmen und die Bedienelemente dar, und dann erscheint "Starte" mit der Warte-Uhr daneben ... und das wars. Als eigene Anwendung würde ich Dir auch den tvbrowser empfehlen. Dahinter steckt eine recht aktive Community, die auch die Klippen umschifft haben, als die Verwertungsgesellschaften anfang dieses Jahres auf einmal Geld für die Fernsehprogramme haben wollten. Außerdem gibt es ein paar schöne Plugins, wie z.B. automatische Bewertungen durch andere User, Alarmierung bei bestimmten Filmen, Schauspielern oder Regisseuren, usw. ...

----------

## tuxianer

Look this:

Zattoo

Vll. ist das was für dich. Das Dingen hat leider nur keine Sender wie RTL oder Prosieben. Es ist nicht direkt im Portage aber es ein Overlay dafür.

Gruß

----------

## Aldo

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Look this: Zattoo

 

Funktioniert leider nicht mit x86_64   :Sad: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Funktioniert leider nicht mit x86_64

 

Wenn sie schon so nen Scheiss machen, dann könnten sie wenigstens die benötigten Bibliotheken gleich mitliefern. Dann würde es auch auf 64bit laufen.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## merlin2k

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Ich kenn das Programm "TV-Browser" (media-tv/tvbrowser); ich mag's - braucht aber java..

 

Den TV-Browser habe ich früher auch benutzt, aber seit ich compiz verwende, startet nur noch ein leeres Fenter. Die JavaGUI wird leider nicht dargestellt.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## furanku

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

>  *Dragonix wrote:*   Ich kenn das Programm "TV-Browser" (media-tv/tvbrowser); ich mag's - braucht aber java.. 
> 
> Den TV-Browser habe ich früher auch benutzt, aber seit ich compiz verwende, startet nur noch ein leeres Fenter. Die JavaGUI wird leider nicht dargestellt.  

 

Versuchs mal damit (als File tvbrowser in Dein ~/bin ablegen, mit chmod+x ~/bin/tvbrowser ausführbar machen, und darauf achten, daß ~/bin vorne im PATH steht):

```
#! /bin/bash

# You could use Xnest instead of Xephyr here

Xephyr :1 -ac -screen 1600x1024 &

icewm --display :1 &

export DISPLAY=:1

/usr/bin/tvbrowser &

```

Das startet Dir einen neue X Server in einem Fenster, nutzt darin icewm als Window Manager (kannst auch was anderes nehemen, sollte nur schnell starten), und startet dann den tvbrowser darin. Ist zwar ein wenig Resourcenverschwendung (sooo schlimm ist es aber auch nicht) und damit läuft dann der tvbrowser auch in Deiner compiz Umgebung.

Das Prinzip läßt sich auch auf andere Programme übertragen.

----------

